# Wont be foiled by bad reception!



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Never loose the remote again!


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

Lmao! It almost looks like someone put Jiffy Pop on the top of the antenna.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

B Newt said:


> Never loose the remote again!


It doesn't look like they will *lose* the remote either.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Unless somebody *loosens* the chain. :grin: (not helping)


----------

